# Chris Scaife / Angelica Perduta / Demonica Perduta / Melahi Ngaro



## chimpburgers (Aug 30, 2016)

I have to say this is one of the strangest troons I've ever come across. I don't even know where to begin with this lunatic, but they seem to have a lot in common with people like Bob McKim, Tommy Tooter and Greta while having a lot of elements from Manosphere idiots right in this bizarre melting pot. They have been profiled on Cathy Brennan's Gender Identity Watch before, which was how I found their deadname at all.

They are good friends with both Paul Elam and Sophia Banks, so this is the second Manosphere related rat king I've come across. I had no idea Sophia was all into that until reading the blog post.

https://genderidentitywatch.com/2014/10/12/angelica-perdutachris-scaife-angelicaperduta-new-zealand/

I found this person because a video response of theirs showed up on my YouTube feed and it was to this video of someone talking about how they became a TERF.


















These are some other videos that caught my interest a lot and let me know that this wasn't just another mundane, boring tranny vlogging channel. If you read through some of the comments in the videos, you will discover that this loon has been trolled before, leading to a channel shutdown.






This is their idea of what "harassment" is. Just a blue car coming by their house and that's it.






Here's where it really starts to get crazy.




He literally thinks that an international TERF group is trying to target him. I think there's potential for him to also think that we're part of such a group because this character has a beef with Gallus Mag, a woman who commented on Greta visiting @Null's house in some tweets I posted earlier.





As you begin to go through this guy's world, the rabbit hole grows deeper.














Then I was able to uncover his Facebook page, which has a lot of crazy shit too.

They also made this page and plugged it a few times but I can't find it.

https://www.facebook.com/traNZhealth

Just going by the Fb feed alone also reveals a lot about this person's mentality on being trolled and you'll find some more interesting characters in the comments. I'm not quite done going through everything in close detail, but here are some of the more standout moments I saw.

First post that's on there.




Lol wtf.





How I found out about his feud with Gallus Mag.






This is where it starts getting creepy. He has a different Facebook account that he talks to himself on. I've gone through that account as well and it's literally him using his two accounts like sockpuppets. There's also a youtube channel with this alter ego, which I have also archived and downloaded all the videos in advance. His main channel has been downloaded too. All 226 videos.





He's also very prone to making some of his shit private when people troll him. Haha!





He's such a retard that he gave out his own phone number in public so people could troll him more.





I don't even think I'm done looking into this loser yet, but this is just the start to get this thing going.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 30, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> I have to say this is one of the strangest troons I've ever come across. I don't even know where to begin with this lunatic, but they seem to have a lot in common with people like Bob McKim, Tommy Tooter and Greta while having a lot of elements from Manosphere idiots right in this bizarre melting pot. They have been profiled on Cathy Brennan's Gender Identity Watch before, which was how I found their deadname at all..




This is a cow that even if there are no replies after this one, will show up months from now going nuclear.


----------



## jenffer a jay (Aug 30, 2016)

next one to draw


----------



## repentance (Aug 30, 2016)

https://becausevagina.wordpress.com/2015/06/06/dear-malevolent-cunt-amanda-lee-rowe/

http://archive.md/Wwp7I

For what it's worth, the "stalker" does appear to be batshit as well.

http://archive.md/saaVd

http://archive.md/xntYG

http://archive.md/Qr7fw


----------



## Yaks (Aug 30, 2016)

Apparently her split-personality/sock/alterego is making their own youtube channel. Oh boy.

Also apparently she thought Demonica killed herself? How?

EDIT: I forgot to mention I love her old hollywood fairy godmother voice.

EDIT2:





HAHAHAHA


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 30, 2016)

Angelica and Demonica.  Why do I get a feeling he watched one too many of those cartoons where someone has an angel on one shoulder and a devil on the other?

I also find myself wondering if he means it literally about giving his alter ego physical affection.  Is it like some kind of bizarro world Tyler Durden making out with himself in a parking lot?  Or is it just sitting there with a self-satisfied grin while giving himself imaginary hugs?


----------



## repentance (Aug 30, 2016)

Chris is another precious snowflake who thinks government benefits qualify as "making a living".


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 30, 2016)

Angelica and Demonica have the exact same voice.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Aug 31, 2016)

That bench vice, though.


----------



## Positron (Aug 31, 2016)

View attachment 130021

Pulmonary embolism goes _really_ well with estrogens.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 31, 2016)

So I went back to that first YouTube video I linked, and I found a whole ton of comments from him. Even people in the comments think he's bizarre and weird and calling him out on it. Some revealing stuff in there about how he hates "fish holes" and gay people and a surprise appearance by Buntzums at the bottom, an idiot I've seen before white knighting for Wu.



Spoiler


----------



## chimpburgers (Sep 4, 2016)

Update: Senpai noticed us and got into a slapfight with a woman who was sick of his bullshit. He thinks this page is a fan club lol.





https://twitter.com/AngelicaPerduta/status/772210233141669888


----------



## PTNR 2.0 (Sep 4, 2016)

Of course he's an MRA. He's a man, after all.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 5, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 131628



Oh hey, the lolcow is actually 100% right.

Points to this one and Hipschan for being smart and agreeable in the face of the insane shrieking from Nora and/or related outrage machines.


----------



## Illuminati Ingrid (Sep 14, 2016)

Surprise, surprise he/she/it is tied up with Peter Andrew Nolan:

https://www.facebook.com/PeterAndrewNolan/posts/1666644080321282
http://peternolanstalker.blogspot.com.au/2016/07/loopy-petes-new-fav-1.html


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 1, 2017)

chimpburgers said:


> I don't even think I'm done looking into this loser yet, but this is just the start to get this thing going.


Life revolves around perverted bestial rutting for your ilk, so who the fuck are U to judge me, oh sniveling little coward clique?


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 1, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> I also find myself wondering if he means it literally about giving his alter ego physical affection.  Is it like some kind of bizarro world Tyler Durden making out with himself in a parking lot?  Or is it just sitting there with a self-satisfied grin while giving himself imaginary hugs?


Why don't U ask her directly... it's not like you don't have her contact details... is it? #duh4brains


----------



## RK 672 (Aug 1, 2017)

CatParty said:


> This is a cow that even if there are no replies after this one, will show up months from now going nuclear.


You were right. Wonder if they should get a thread now.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 1, 2017)

CatParty said:


> This is a cow that even if there are no replies after this one, will show up months from now going nuclear.





ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> Life revolves around perverted bestial rutting for your ilk, so who the fuck are U to judge me, oh sniveling little coward clique?


@CatParty are u a wizard


----------



## Null (Aug 1, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> Life revolves around perverted bestial rutting for your ilk, so who the fuck are U to judge me, oh sniveling little coward clique?


Do you have something against kiwis? Seems like you've been huffing too many chemtrails.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 1, 2017)

Null said:


> Do you have something against kiwis? Seems like you've been huffing too many chemtrails.


I don't see the connexion


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Aug 1, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> Why don't U ask her directly... it's not like you don't have her contact details... is it? #duh4brains



What a fucking waste of a username.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 1, 2017)

Peace and Harmony said:


> What a fucking waste of a username.


I'm good





However, username "yappy chihuahua" would suit you better.


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 1, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> I'm good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fire whoever does your photoshops


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 1, 2017)

I messed up replacing the background... so what.. the original is here:


----------



## RatRoyalty (Aug 1, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ why are you poking the hornet's nest


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 1, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> I messed up replacing the background... so what.. the original is here:


Great thanks. Nice ankles.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## An Ghost (Aug 1, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> View attachment 256258


Ok this is a parody. Poe's law.
Edit: reported for mods to identify this posters identity.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 2, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> I'm good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh look! My biggest fan didn't take long to react.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 2, 2017)

Well now that this happened this is it's own thread separate from the general again.
What brings you to this part of the internet Angelica?


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 2, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> I don't see the connexion


Must be coincidence then that brother Marc was "huffing" about it in his affidavit to the Wellington High Court too.



Feline Darkmage said:


> Well now that this happened this is it's own thread separate from the general again.
> What brings you to this part of the internet Angelica?


The  TERF cissies on Twitter are all blocking me... so I got bored :/


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 2, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> The  TERF cissies on Twitter are all blocking me... so I got bored :/


Apologize for double posting.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 2, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> The  TERF cissies on Twitter are all blocking me... so I got bored :/



Do you have any funny stories/screencaps/interactions with them leading up to all the blocks?


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 2, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Do you have any funny stories/screencaps/interactions with them leading up to all the blocks?


yeah... loads... and trans trenders too. They tend to get owned... but I rarely keep evidence. It's just 4 the lulz XD... I may write about some elsewhere from time to time )



Oh Long Johnson said:


> Apologize for double posting.


Ah yes... schizophrenia... when both your personas are thinking the same thing.


----------



## RK 672 (Aug 2, 2017)

In case anyone was still wondering if this is the actual person:



 

https://twitter.com/melahi_n/status/892317257522491393 (http://archive.md/Cx5r5)


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 2, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> I messed up replacing the background... so what.. the original is here:


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 2, 2017)

Ride said:


> In case anyone was still wondering if this is the actual person:
> 
> View attachment 256311
> 
> https://twitter.com/melahi_n/status/892317257522491393 (http://archive.md/Cx5r5)


Coolest tranny-granny on the interwebz. A living legend to some, notorious to others... feared and revered by most... and madder than old ma Dalton ^_^



p.s. Demonica now goes by the name Melahi Ngaro... so they might not realize that it's her.


----------



## RatRoyalty (Aug 2, 2017)

this is the looniest troon i ever did see


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Is it really part of the rat king, though? I'm not seeing the connection. I don't usually topic sperg, I just wondered.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 2, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> yeah... loads... and trans trenders too. They tend to get owned... but I rarely keep evidence. It's just 4 the lulz XD... I may write about some elsewhere from time to time )


... but Angie, babe... I think they wanted us to spam up their forum with screen shots, cuz they too busy rutting to go troll for it themselves. Haven't you got any to share here then?


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Aug 2, 2017)

Ugh. Performance art.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Aug 2, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> Ah yes... schizophrenia... when both your personas are thinking the same thing.


Except schizophrenia has nothing to do with multiple personalities, that's Disassociative Identity Disorder, which most psych techs don't think exists.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 2, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Ugh. Performance art.


Oh... a triggered TERF?


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 2, 2017)

Melahi Ngaro said:


> Oh... a triggered TERF?


Can you try linking that photo again? Or uploading it directly? A lot of problems happen with imgur on mobile for some reason. 
And welcome to the farms! How do you know  Angelica?


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 2, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> Can you try linking that photo again? Or uploading it directly? A lot of problems happen with imgur on mobile for some reason.
> And welcome to the farms! How do you know  Angelica?


It won't let me upload that one. Maybe there is a size limit?


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 2, 2017)

Melahi Ngaro said:


> It won't let me upload that one. Maybe there is a size limit?


Or maybe the format. Try imgur and just post the URL instead of embedding it? Then we can get you started on flooding our forum with screen shots.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 2, 2017)

Melahi Ngaro said:


> ... but Angie, babe... I think they wanted us to spam up their forum with screen shots, cuz they too busy rutting to go troll for it themselves. Haven't you got any to share here then?



Howz about one of yours then Mel?


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 2, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> Howz about one of yours then Mel?
> View attachment 256424


That's pretty funny. I forget where I saw this but it's what you remind me of:


 
Maybe you should check them out. Or maybe your alter.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 2, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> View attachment 256258


So you're not transmedicalist? This means you're more likely to not be transgender.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 2, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> That's pretty funny. I forget where I saw this but it's what you remind me of:
> View attachment 256425
> Maybe you should check them out. Or maybe your alter.


except I like men <3


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 2, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> except I like men <3


My apologies for assuming what you're interested in. We get a lot of MtF lesbians here.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 2, 2017)

trombonista said:


> So you're not transmedicalist? This means you're more likely to not be transgender.


I troll them all the time ^_^


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 2, 2017)

TERFs and transmedicalists are not the same thing. You suck at trolling.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 2, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> My apologies for assuming what you're interested in. We get a lot of MtF lesbians here.


That's cool  However the real reason I ever had sex with people is cuz the psychotherapists said I should. Ultimately I'm asexual.



trombonista said:


> TERFs and transmedicalists are not the same thing. You suck at trolling.


Jack isn't a TERF. Xe is a tranny.


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 2, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> I troll them all the time ^_^
> View attachment 256426


How does @Melahi Ngaro feel about your transition?


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 2, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> Jack isn't a TERF. Xe is a tranny.


How do I know you didn't just misgender that guy?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 2, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> I messed up replacing the background... so what.. the original is here:



You desperately need to add some dumbell shoulder press and tricep kickbacks into your routine. This looks straight up lumpy.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 2, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> How does @Melahi Ngaro feel about your transition?


We have an autogynephilic relationship



Melahi Ngaro said:


> We have an autogynephilic relationship


OMG... I was a bit "tubby" back then ...


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 2, 2017)

Melahi Ngaro said:


> We have an autogynephilic relationship



I'm sure you had a good point to make but it is impossible to ascertain because of the lack of clear audio. Do you often feel like you struggle to communicate effectively?


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 2, 2017)

Do you make the people in your real life play along with your fake psychiatric disorder?

I knew people who did this shit in high school, claimed "schizophrenia" was having multiple personalities, just so they could seem special.  But I've never met anyone exceptional enough to play that game as an adult. If you'd like to see what schizophrenia actually looks like, I recommend the John Bulla thread.  Your appropriation of the mental illness struggles of others isn't adorable or quirky, it's just pathetic.

Signed,

A Member of the International TERF Conspiracy


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 2, 2017)

Melahi Ngaro said:


> We have an autogynephilic relationship


Who is that in the video? Angelica or you?


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 2, 2017)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> I'm sure you had a good point to make but it is impossible to ascertain because of the lack of clear audio. Do you often feel like you struggle to communicate effectively?


no... I don't really care. I was testing the Fuji X-T10 video recording outdoors. Discovered the microphone is too sensitive to wind and it's pointless having it in the camera. I need to use voice recorder where I stand.



Abortions4All said:


> Do you make the people in your real life play along with your fake psychiatric disorder?  If you'd like to see what schizophrenia actually looks like, I recommend the John Bulla thread.


no... I had enough dealings with borderlines. Demonica and I just play a fantasy game with each other IRL... like we did in virtual reality b4 we transitioned, cuz it's fun. 



An Ghost said:


> Who is that in the video? Angelica or you?


 That's her making a gate and then me take over to talk 



Abortions4All said:


> Do you make the people in your real life play along with your fake psychiatric disorder?
> 
> I knew people who did this shit in high school, claimed "schizophrenia" was having multiple personalities, just so they could seem special.  But I've never met anyone exceptional enough to play that game as an adult. If you'd like to see what schizophrenia actually looks like, I recommend the John Bulla thread.  Your appropriation of the mental illness struggles of others isn't adorable or quirky, it's just pathetic.
> 
> ...


Cry me a river... my special snowflake


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 2, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> That's her making a gate and then me take over to talk


Does demonica also identify as trans gender? Couldn't have been easy to both transition 
Also how do you like the xt10? I got the x100s and love it.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 2, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> Does demonica also identify as trans gender? Couldn't have been easy to both transition
> Also how do you like the xt10? I got the x100s and love it.


Biggest problem is that video sucks by artificial light. Also not impressed with wifi mode: the display is nearly impossible to read. I more extensive did a review of it on my photography pages.



An Ghost said:


> Does demonica also identify as trans gender? Couldn't have been easy to both transition
> Also how do you like the xt10? I got the x100s and love it.


When I finally accepted that the aversion therapy had failed and I had wasted my life I tried to kill  myself. Angelica woke up in my body some days later in a bit of a mess.
She didn't know who I was... until she put me back together.
I don't think she was ever a man... just totally suppressed in my subconscious for all those years



MysteriousStranger said:


> Is it really part of the rat king, though? I'm not seeing the connection. I don't usually topic sperg, I just wondered.


IMO you should drop the 'T' from rat king manifesto.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Aug 2, 2017)

Jesus, needs so much attention they made two accounts to cheerlead themselves.


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 2, 2017)

Melahi Ngaro said:


> IMO you should drop the 'T' from rat king manifesto.


The Rat King is a cancerous growth in the Trans support network. Without T they're not Rat kings, just lolcows.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 2, 2017)

You will never get #TrueTrans... you just get the cross dressers and sex perverts, but by all means carry on heckling... trans-trenders deserve it  we don't want them either.







Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> Jesus, needs so much attention they made two accounts to cheerlead themselves.


yeah... attention whoring is a feminine gender trait... and I'm good at it


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 2, 2017)

Melahi Ngaro said:


> You will never get #TrueTrans... you just get the cross dressers and sex perverts, but by all means carry on heckling... trans-trenders deserve it  we don't want them either.


Completely agree. A lot of the Rat King are just fetishists and attention seekers.
You should take a look at some of the threads we have then and tell us your thoughts. It's good to have some insight from a #truetrans
Both of you should look that is.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 2, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> Completely agree. A lot of the Rat King are just fetishists and attention seekers.
> You should take a look at some of the threads we have then and tell us your thoughts. It's good to have some insight from a #truetrans
> Both of you should look that is.


I'm beginning to really like you <3


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 2, 2017)

Melahi Ngaro said:


> I'm beginning to really like you <3


KF isn't that bad of a place tbh


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 2, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> KF isn't that bad of a place tbh


Problem with hate forums that target individuals is that it instigates mass anonymous false flagging campaigns. They get our social media shut down on false accusations.
This year I have left Google+, Facebook, Pinterest... and I am migrating my real ID off Youtube.





_It leaves the internet as shallow commercial click-bait drivel gushing from a hive mind of fake id's, but bereft of balanced views._



Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> Jesus, needs so much attention they made two accounts to cheerlead themselves.



You guys create a thread all about me... then accuse me of "needing attention"? 
Cognitive  Dissonance much today?


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 2, 2017)

Melahi Ngaro said:


> hate forums


KF is for discussing eccentrics and having fun. 


Melahi Ngaro said:


> instigates mass anonymous false flagging campaigns.


It's actually a rule here "no trolling plans" not as a liability thing but those who troll cows are generally banned or have their own personal information revealed. 

Have you taken a look at any of the threads here yet?


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 2, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> KF is for discussing eccentrics and having fun.
> 
> It's actually a rule here "no trolling plans" not as a liability thing but those who troll cows are generally banned or have their own personal information revealed.
> 
> Have you taken a look at any of the threads here yet?



lol - yes.  I'm on the ban list of several, like Roush V, Sandman, mgtow.com and was told I can't join others... none the less it's not something I would want to be part of myself as I know from first hand experience that a lot of the "evidence" is faked or quoted out of context that would have shown it was an appropriate response. 

Below a sample by an impersonator that was later banned from Disqus.
View attachment 256777 

then there is this loon (Michael Toal, a creepy ASIO agent who been stalking, defaming  and harassing me for several years on Facebook, Twitter, Disqus and here on Youtube with different fake identities. He takes part in this forum under the name "Illuminati Ingrid" and possibly others and netsafe recently had his Blogger page about me removed and his "Chris Scaife" impersonator identity on Facebook deleted.

AFAIK these are total strangers yet seething with irrational hate, and I don't want to be associated with that.

View attachment 256774

Having been ousted from many social media, I was concerned this morning to read that Disqus too will be implementing "anti-hatespeech" automation in the near future. I've been hatching a plan for a new distributed forum system... so that free speech shall not perish fr0m the web, but more about that when I get closer to making it a reality. 



An Ghost said:


> KF is for discussing eccentrics and having fun.
> 
> It's actually a rule here "no trolling plans" not as a liability thing but those who troll cows are generally banned or have their own personal information revealed.
> 
> Have you taken a look at any of the threads here yet?


It doesn't just happen to trannies.
Here for instance is Google no-platforming a university professor.

Certainly I don't agree with everything he says... but I will defend his right to say it.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 2, 2017)

This is the troon version of SolidMario.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 2, 2017)

trombonista said:


> This is the troon version of SolidMario.



I get what you mean but I think I like Angelica better. Has more of a personality than SolidMario ever did. All that guy said was quotes filched from movies or "nu uh I don't wanna fuck Bart you meanies".


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 3, 2017)

trombonista said:


> This is the troon version of SolidMario.


I see no resemblance what-so-ever. :/



ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> ...
> Having been ousted from many social media, I was concerned this morning to read that Disqus too will be implementing "anti-hatespeech" automation in the near future. I've been hatching a plan for a new distributed forum system... so that free speech shall not perish fr0m the web, but more about that when I get closer to making it a reality.



Well you better get a move on with that project 'jellica, babe... they just deleted your feed-back!
No doubt Disqus thought police consider it 'Toxic'.

Your own web site comments will soon be gone like they wuz on Facebook when all the haters start abusing this wonderful new toxicity fighting system, there too 

View attachment 256937



ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> oh look! My biggest fan didn't take long to react.


Amanda deleted that post after U posted that 'gellie!... Anyway... U need to come back and help me spam the fuck outa this shit-hole

Lo♡e from Demonica


 
_Dafuque... I'm bored... where can we go to find some semi cogent cyber trolls that aren't in the "mentally defective" class? _


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 3, 2017)

About 2 years ago I was told I had a 50/50 chance of living another 5 years... so yeah... I'm not really interested in spending them playing hate games... so, bai then!


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 4, 2017)

Not an atheist myself, but I will damn well defend his right to disbelieve whatever he wants!
#GoogleTubeExodus


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 4, 2017)

#educatethecis


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 4, 2017)

Yeah, lots of sewer workers have wives that live in those conditions and can stay home all day in heels over the stove.  Your brilliance and understanding of the real world is stunning.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 4, 2017)

#AriseSirSpamalot


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 4, 2017)

Yeah, totally not a "trender."

Here's the thing about what it means to be a trender.  If your trans life must be lived in an attention-seeking way on the internet and your goal isn't to blend or actually be accepted among the people you claim to belong to, you're a trender.  If you think posting memes about what you think womanhood is makes you seem more, not less, like you're a True and Honest Woman, you're wrong. 

You can trollshield all you want about how much you hate trenders, but you tick off every box except "currently growing a beard."


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 4, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> Yeah, lots of sewer workers have wives that live in those conditions and can stay home all day in heels over the stove.  Your brilliance and understanding of the real world is stunning.


Thanks "avatar of Cunt" I'm glad U like it. It's a shame U weren't there to campaign for Ur mom having an Abortions4All 





#DamnTheseTrollsAreBelowFuckingAverage





Abortions4All said:


> Yeah, totally not a "trender."
> 
> Here's the thing about what it means to be a trender.  If your trans life must be lived in an attention-seeking way on the internet and your goal isn't to blend or actually be accepted among the people you claim to belong to, you're a trender.  If you think posting memes about what you think womanhood is makes you seem more, not less, like you're a True and Honest Woman, you're wrong.
> 
> You can trollshield all you want about how much you hate trenders, but you tick off every box except "currently growing a beard."


Spent 58 years trying 2B what Ur ilk said a man should be.
I'm not gunna spend the next 58 tying 2B what U say a woman should be. 




#One4TheRoad


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 4, 2017)

At this point, you should just apologize for posting.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 5, 2017)

trombonista said:


> At this point, you should just apologize for posting.


lol - who started this then?
It wasn't my idea.
Anyway... this here is the borderline autistic Amanda Lee Rowe (with myriad identities including Goddess Within, Aeracura66 and even someone contributing on this forum...) Here she is seen leering on my porch refusing to leave... might even have been the time she was arrested for DUI and served with a tresspass notice.... whatever

She was responsible for doxxing me in the 1st place.
.



Then this here is "Illuminati Ingrid". A jilted gay ex lover of Mr. Nolan. Real name Michael Toal.
He's a failed ASIO creep from Waga-waga. He was jealous cuz he thought I was making out with his ex and started making physical threats to burn my house down. His other identities include: Frank Traynor, Chris Scaife, Ghostof Nolan, Shane Macaulay, Ira Baker, Nobby Nilbody, Angela Forman, Spamjelica Perdpoofta, Jeffery Moore...


 
Now you want me to apologize?
KMA honey.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Aug 5, 2017)

Melahi Ngaro said:


> lol - who started this then?
> It wasn't my idea.



We wanted to talk _about_ you, we weren't especially eager to talk_ to _you. Not sure we're either now.

Oh, well. You get annoying enough and a mod will be along to lock the thread, or at least put a cork in your account(s).


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 5, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> We wanted to talk _about_ you, we weren't especially eager to talk_ to _you. Not sure we're either now.
> 
> Oh, well. You get annoying enough and a mod will be along to lock the thread, or at least put a cork in your account(s).



IOW you endorse using fake identities & consorting with bottom dwelling scum to harass innocent decent people? Nobody respects you for that. IMO you disgrace the whole concept of kiwifarms by embracing malevolent rеtards.

p.s. lol... nice profanity filter, but I doubt many of you realize what i did there ^_^


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 5, 2017)

Melahi Ngaro said:


> IOW you endorse using fake identities & consorting with bottom dwelling scum to harass innocent decent people? Nobody respects you for that. IMO you disgrace the whole concept of kiwifarms by embracing malevolent rеtards.
> 
> p.s. lol... nice profanity filter, but I doubt many of you realize what i did there ^_^


U mean calling retards "rеtards"?


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 5, 2017)

caligula-cannabix said:


> U mean calling exceptional individuals "rеtards"?


IKR... the retard special snowflakes here are whining for "mods" to salvage their safe space form that horrid Mx. Perduta ^_^.


----------



## The Colonel (Aug 5, 2017)

What is going on in this thread?


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 5, 2017)

The Colonel said:


> What is going on in this thread?


All the аutistic rеtards are getting owned by Melahi...
Come enjoy the show and bring some pop corn


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Aug 5, 2017)

The Colonel said:


> What is going on in this thread?



Thread necro by person of interest followed by multiple socks. Boring and try-hard.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 5, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Thread necro by person of interest followed by multiple socks. Boring and try-hard.


View attachment 257967


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 5, 2017)

I think the thread you're looking for is here:

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/translesbian-memes.32217/


----------



## Casta Spersions (Aug 5, 2017)

Is that Mario Lopez eating popcorn?


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 5, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> #DamnTheseTrollsAreBelowFuckingAverageView attachment 257885


We don't troll here. You're trying to get a reaction, I get it. But it seems like people agree with your thoughts on other types of trans persons. You're just going about expressing it in the most arm flaingly exceptional way possible.


ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> View attachment 257967


Please refrain from using reaction gifs.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 5, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> We don't troll here. You're trying to get a reaction, I get it. But it seems like people agree with your thoughts on other types of trans persons. You're just going about expressing it in the most arm flaingly exceptional way possible.
> 
> Please refrain from using reaction gifs.


This troll thread has been up for how long now?
... and hosting two of the most malevolent retаrds I ever met.
Using fake id's, 4 group gay-bashing someone  who isn't even part of your autistic hate fest.

Then you big brave cyber warriors go running to the "mods" and get Melahi deleted cuz you know that on her own she's more than a match for you...

Now the special snowflakes are whining about me using a "reaction gif"?





WTF, seriously now... how pathetic can you get?


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 5, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> I think the thread you're looking for is here:
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/translesbian-memes.32217/


Lesbian memes?
Ewww... no thanks. ~ barf emoticon ~
Isn't that more like your scene?


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm surprised the mods actually merged the two accounts.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 5, 2017)

Three. There were three accounts.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 5, 2017)

trombonista said:


> I'm surprised the mods actually merged the two accounts.


lol - I'm not.
I think they like a good laugh... same as the rest of us


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 6, 2017)

TransPride = #*selfieEveryDay *


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 6, 2017)

Happiness is about not being cis


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 6, 2017)

I think it'd be interesting if you read Jenffer A Jay's thread and compared your behavior and her's.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 6, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> Completely agree. A lot of the Rat King are just fetishists and attention seekers.
> You should take a look at some of the threads we have then and tell us your thoughts. It's good to have some insight from a #truetrans
> Both of you should look that is.


You know Ghost.. I'm beginning 2 like this website. It just awesome being allowed to tell people what I actually think of them ~ smug emoticon ~ alas the emoticon selection sux.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 6, 2017)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> I think it'd be interesting if you read Jenffer A Jay's thread and compared your behavior and her's.


No, sorry I can't be bothered. I'm perfect and U lot are a bunch of unmitigated lard ass beta-cucks


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 6, 2017)

Tell us more about:

A) the "countless" accusations of rape that have been falsely leveled at you
B) The crazy outlandish things your kid thought you'd do to him for totally no reason at all
C) The fantasy stories you wrote about your underage fictional characters
D) The brother who accuses you of pedophilia for no good reason
E) What benefits you receive from the government, and whether you received them before you got divorced and were expected to pay for your child's upkeep
F) More about why you were thought to be a kidnapping risk for your own kid, including the substantiated threats referenced above
G) More about your solicitation of young boys using a young female character avatar with blonde pigtails

Also, great job blurring out Nicholas's name for privacy above. Couldn't use a black box or something that'd actually protect the kid's identity, could you?


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 7, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> Tell us more about:
> 
> A) the "countless" accusations of rape that have been falsely leveled at you
> B) The crazy outlandish things your kid thought you'd do to him for totally no reason at all
> ...



My son came to live with me because his mom said her boy friend didn't like children. That was after I had paid for her house of course, so why should I send her money for his "up keep". Shouldn't she be sending it to me in fact?

The documents were censored as necessary by CY&F already.

I wasn't the one doxxing my name or that of my son in the first place.

The intrusive nature of hostile and unprovoked harassment abusing an innocent child year after year out of sheer malice to get at his father is quite obvious to anyone who isn't a femitard fuckface.

Here's another one and if you ever have children I so hope they come home crying too, after yet another interrogation at school.


 

I could tell you why I think they did it, and I will probably publish the full details when the court proceedings are over... meanwhile feel free to contact them and ask them yourself. Would you like their phone numbers, address and e-mail, or have you already got them too?


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 7, 2017)

Interesting about the things you chose not to reply to.  What's this about recruiting young boys with your pigtail character?


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 7, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> Interesting about the things you chose not to reply to.  What's this about recruiting young boys with your pigtail character?



I was still typing dear.

So first you accuse me of publishing stuff and then in same breath accuse me of not publishing enough... whatever, I owe you no explanations and have no idea what the accusations were based on.

Had there been any truth to it, I'm sure the authorities would have arrested me, but they all decided not to pursue it.

As for subsidies, I paid for my own surgeries and my own hormones and I paid a lot more to the government than that I receive back in allowances, that I have the same right to as other citizens.

None of that is any of your fucking business. The reality is that my savings won't last and they already took my pensions.

anyway... I just checked and sure enough Amanada is bragging about getting "revenge" on her Wordpress site.





she's been posting then deleting stuff aluding to me on her Google+ there too... but why not just ask her directy?

Her phone number (that she made all her nuisance calls from) was +64 33838522, mobile: +64 277404397. Her e-mail (that she sent all the spam from) was amandarowe@slingshot.co.nz. Do you want her postal address?

Apparently she got her fake accusations from my "brother" Robin Scaife.



his phone number is probably still +61 08 93864286 (Western Australia) and his e-mail would be rscaife@westnet.com.au
Maybe he can tell you what his reasons are?!

My siblings love bitching about me to total strangers... here is some evidence:


 


 


Meh whatever ... since you guys all lo♡e my selfies so much here is one 4 the road




bai 4 now kissy-kissy


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 7, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> I could tell you why I think they did it, and I will probably publish the full details when the court proceedings are over... meanwhile feel free to contact them and ask them yourself. Would you like their phone numbers, address and e-mail, or have you already got them too?



Yeah, go ahead and provide those.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 7, 2017)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Yeah, go ahead and provide those.


yeah I added them to the previous post... um I do have another "brother, and a cister too but AFAIK neither of them posted slander.

oooh
so that leaves me with space 4 another epic selfie here then 




or do you like this one better?


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 7, 2017)

lol - Farm Mods scuttle for safety.
Victory is mine.



See you around suckers!


----------



## Despairagus (Aug 7, 2017)

Dumb fuck. Real trans people are ashamed of being trans, they don't parade it around like a badge of honor. Same with people who have split personalities.

Freaks try to act normal, normal people try to act like freaks.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 7, 2017)

Despairagus said:


> Dumb fuck. Real trans people are ashamed of being trans, they don't parade it around like a badge of honor. Same with people who have split personalities.
> 
> Freaks try to act normal, normal people try to act like freaks.


I think you have us confused with the "precious little lesbian hobbits" that Theryn exposes.





The butt of your paraphilic troon fetishes.

have a nice day now rеtard.
Sayonara, over and out.


----------



## Sock Cucker (Aug 8, 2017)

I remember a Perduta in the Runescape forums.
Hi, babe.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 8, 2017)

This person is so uninteresting despite the fact that she appear mentally crippled. It's like watching the world's least interesting drag routine.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 8, 2017)

I think this whole transition is a deranged attempt to get back at his ex-wife.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 9, 2017)

trombonista said:


> I think this whole transition is a deranged attempt to get back at his ex-wife.


Maybe, emphasis on "deranged" though - she appears to be incredibly adversarial to literally everyone person she interacts with.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 9, 2017)

Threads like this one here by anonymous cowards targeting me personally without provocation on my part document the  intrusive harassment perpetrated by the LGBT towards trans women.







The reality is that you became everything we fought against:

A hypocritical and cowardly hate cult, persecuting and demonizing a marginalized and innocuous minority as the scapegoat for parading your own repugnant "sexuality" in public.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 9, 2017)

Super innocuous, sure.  Hey Angelica, how many MTFs have been accused of murder so far this year?  I can count at least nine.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 9, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> Threads like this document the totally unprovoked and intrusive harassment perpetrated by the LGBT community towards trans women.
> 
> The reality is that you became everything we fought against: A hypocritical and cowardly hate cult, persecuting and demonizing a marginalized and innocuous minority.


Ooh, you're a trans woman who hates gay people! So original!


----------



## Illuminati Ingrid (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm thinking:


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 10, 2017)

Illuminati Ingrid said:


> I'm thinking[/MEDIA]


and I'm think only the vilest hate cult would play host to a deranged psychopath like you Mr Toal.

Respect must be earned
Contempt can be deserved.

Well done "Rat Kings" of the LGBT.
You have my contempt.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



p.s. Peter Nolan rejected my application to join his "ManBook" on the grounds that I am a woman. I took it as a compliment.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 10, 2017)

The big brave KiwiFarms community... won't delete stuff that hurts your precious feelings...
Unless they are getting owned by that awesome solo trans girl.. yours truly,
*ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀*





Sorry Y2K, I am denied replying to you here and I won't be staying (for obvious reasons).
However all the sad little wimps of the farm will be able to read my uncensored posts here: http://melahi.host56.com/300-media/kiwifarms.html


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 10, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> how many of them were professionally diagnosed and how many were acting in self defense? I too will shoot to kill if I feel my life is in danger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol you look like a man in that photo.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 10, 2017)

trombonista said:


> Lol you look like a man in that photo.


looking like a "man" is a slur now is it?



but have you got the courage to come out and show us what you look like? Oh wait... is this you?


----------



## Casta Spersions (Aug 13, 2017)

I keep thinking of that BAAAAM GOTCHA "If gender roles aren't innate, explain maternal instinct"

I wonder if he's trolling himself, or really that stupid as to think a socially constructed gender role has anything to do with instinct that ensures the survival of our species.  My money is on him being really that stupid.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 13, 2017)

Casta Spersions said:


> I keep thinking of that BAAAAM GOTCHA "If gender roles aren't innate, explain maternal instinct"
> 
> I wonder if he's trolling himself, or really that stupid as to think a socially constructed gender role has anything to do with instinct that ensures the survival of our species.  My money is on him being really that stupid.


OMG
you sad bunch of losers
can't cope without a team of mods blocking the "troon"
Your whole KiwiFarms site is just pathetic, and no match 4 me.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 16, 2017)

Must be depressing to be so desperate for attention but even the autistic obsessives at kiwifarms don't care about you.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 16, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> Unless they are getting owned by that awesome solo trans girl.. yours truly


lmao


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 16, 2017)

Well, this guy and all his socks convinced me: transgenderism definitely isn't a mental illness.  Nope, not at all.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 17, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> lmao


You can laugh at me, or you can laugh with me.
I can give as good as I get.
Just don't forget to have fun on line.
View attachment 264510
Ka Pai
~ enjoy ~



Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Must be depressing to be so desperate for attention but even the autistic obsessives at kiwifarms don't care about you.


IKR.. they care so little that they made this whole fan forum in which U take part... all about me #amIright?
View attachment 264520

OMFG [Redacted]

Her phone number (that she made all her nuisance calls from) was [Redacted]

Her e-mail (that she sent all the spam from) was [Redacted]

Do you want her postal address?
[Redacted]

The cunt is having a melt-down apoplexy!
View attachment 264521
~ ka pai ~
^_^


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 17, 2017)

EDIT: I think it's hilarious that of all the content posted here, this is the image that this dude comes back with sockpuppets and gives IC ratings to _first_.  It's in the middle of the thread, but since I posted it, it's always the first of my comments he hits.

So just for good measure:


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 17, 2017)

I see a little bit of stubble.


----------



## QT 219 (Aug 21, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> OMG
> you sad bunch of losers
> can't cope without a team of mods blocking the "troon"
> Your whole KiwiFarms site is just pathetic, and no match 4 me.
> View attachment 262328



How do you manage to sit down and spastically type impotent threats when your entire asshole is blown out from Internet butthurt?


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 22, 2017)

Gook Choy said:


> How do you manage to sit down and spastically type impotent threats when your entire asshole is blown out from Internet butthurt?


What threats?
Intellectually I run rings round U, bigger than the rings round...


 .
Why else would U need mods to safespace you little Kiwifarm cry babies?




p.s.


yawning sneasel said:


> We get like 10-20 of this shit daily. Look how boring it is. LOOK AT IT. This chick is lame asf. or dude, idr ths thread. but this is some 5 star attentionwhoring


Aww... you poor stunted spastic thing, now why would anyone want to contribute to a sleezy little bitch thread like this?
... try harder next time.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 22, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> View attachment 266842
> What threats?
> Intellectually I run rings round U, bigger than the rings round...
> View attachment 266841 .
> Why else would U need mods to safespace you little Kiwifarm cry babies?


We get like 10-20 of this shit daily. Look how boring it is. LOOK AT IT. This chick is lame asf. or dude, idr ths thread. but this is some 5 star attentionwhoring


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 22, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> We get like 10-20 of this shit daily. Look how boring it is. LOOK AT IT. This chick is lame asf. or dude, idr ths thread. but this is some 5 star attentionwhoring


ypu poor thing, now why would anyone want to contribute to a sleezy thread ... try harder next time.


----------



## QT 219 (Aug 22, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> View attachment 266842
> What threats?
> Intellectually I run rings round U, bigger than the rings round...
> View attachment 266841 .
> ...



So why did you try and fake being a woman?  Is it because you couldn't hack it as a man?


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 22, 2017)

Gook Choy said:


> So why did you try and fake being a woman?  Is it because you couldn't hack it as a man?


Being a "man" is for privileged dorks like you.







Cthulhu said:


> Lmao. Yes you do. You are white man after all. Trying to claim otherwise is simply autophilia and misogomy. Your a man with a dick and trying to appropriate  woman's rights. You're not a woman and never will be.


It's autogynephilia and misogyny... but unlike you men, us girls can be what ever we want when we grow up .View attachment 266909


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 22, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> Being a "man" is for privileged dorks like you.
> View attachment 266904


Lmao. Yes you do. You are white man after all. Trying to claim otherwise is simply autophilia and misogomy. Your a man with a dick and trying to appropriate  woman's rights. You're not a woman and never will be.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 22, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Lmao. Yes you do. You are white man after all. Trying to claim otherwise is simply autophilia and misogomy. Your a man with a dick and trying to appropriate  woman's rights. You're not a woman and never will be.


It's autogynephilia and misogyny... but unlike you men, us girls can be what ever we want when we grow up .


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks for banning this guy. He's more obnoxious than @ric122.


----------



## JSGOTI (Aug 22, 2017)

trombonista said:


> Thanks for banning this guy. He's more obnoxious than @ric122.


They're just on ice for a week right this moment, going to be discussing making it permanent with the other mods once I have a few minutes to put together a post.


----------



## QT 219 (Aug 22, 2017)

sobored said:


> don't forget to vote on the public poll for this issue
> https://twitter.com/melahi_n/status/899982990628986880



You look like Mrs. Doubtfire lol


----------



## QT 219 (Aug 23, 2017)

Bitch sounds like Morgan Freeman trying to do a girl's voice.  I can't breathe. My sides are broken.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 23, 2017)

Gook Choy said:


> Bitch sounds like Morgan Freeman trying to do a girl's voice.  I can't breathe. My sides are broken.


That's one ugly man in a wig with a very deep voice. No wonder he can't get laid. Maybe if he shaved and took the wig off? Naahhhh lol


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 23, 2017)

Gook Choy said:


> Bitch sounds like Morgan Freeman trying to do a girl's voice.  I can't breathe. My sides are broken.



20 years and this goof is Tommy Tooter.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 23, 2017)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> 20 years and this goof is Tommy Tooter.



We need an autism showdown between those two when Tommy leaves time out.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 23, 2017)

Looking at a list of comment ratings for early comments in this thread is like staring into a sockpuppet graveyard.  I'm surprised and dismayed that GIS provides exactly zero relevant images of sock and/or sockpuppet graveyards to augment this post.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 23, 2017)

I'd seriously get tired of watching that Capcha for what amounts to making a mod click one button


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 24, 2017)

#TransPride is not being shamed by cis bigots for the way we look.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 24, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> Looking at a list of comment ratings for early comments in this thread is like staring into a sockpuppet graveyard.  I'm surprised and dismayed that GIS provides exactly zero relevant images of sock and/or sockpuppet graveyards to augment this post.



Of all the stupid things going through her head, the idea that we care about ratings is one of the more moronic ones.


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 24, 2017)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Of all the stupid things going through her head, the idea that we care about ratings is one of the more moronic ones.


do you like my new bot?


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 24, 2017)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Of all the stupid things going through her head, the idea that we care about ratings is one of the more moronic ones.


did U see what I did to the trash on Youtube some years back?


----------



## QT 219 (Aug 24, 2017)

Gook Choy said:


> Bitch sounds like Morgan Freeman trying to do a girl's voice.  I can't breathe. My sides are broken.



>That awkward moment when you get so butthurt about your James Earl Jones voice, you make your videos unavailable.

LOL RUN TROON RUN ahahaha


----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 24, 2017)

Gook Choy said:


> >That awkward moment when you get so butthurt about your James Earl Jones voice, you make your videos unavailable.
> 
> LOL RUN TROON RUN ahahaha


quake in your safespace femitard loon... it wuz moved 4 #YoutubeExodus


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 27, 2017)

We need a list of all of his socks now.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 27, 2017)

Maybe we should dox his entire family.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 27, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> Maybe we should dox his entire family.



Is there any family? Or friends? The family this person did have appears to hate his guts and be involved in various levels of legal action against him.


----------



## QT 219 (Aug 27, 2017)

lmao at being this mad at people laughing at your dumbass.

https://kiwifarms.net/members/sock56.17328/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/nein10.17331/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/prima-donna.17337/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/extirpador.17446/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/angie-babe.17463/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/troll52.17476/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/troll07.17478/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/lulu.17526/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/lili7.17611/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/lola52.17616/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/spamato.17621/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/stella52.17633/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/mariemargueritescaife.17638/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/mel188.17643/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/thesmurfette.17654/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/nl232.17684/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/nl48.17685/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/its-a-hot girl I wanna rape.17843/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/sosueme.17854/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/wankalot.18101/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/theeye.18127/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/killjoycdn.18129/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/no1956.18232/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/fortran.18257/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/fingerindyke.18268/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/fapfapfap.18274/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/perduta.18277/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/ruttingbeast.18279/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/farmtard.18282/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/fapalot.18284/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/fishhole.18286/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/selflove.18293/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/supercel.18305/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/banned32.18310/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/lilz17.18319/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/q6tlbqzhaz6.18335/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/aard_vark99.18360/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/e7c4bigw.18377/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/yombavwb.18603/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/ncnallpi.18608/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/s2dexm1o.18696/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/wiy6uofv.18771/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/8bbzged3.18830/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/shvyvjcx.18834/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/5qec15dz.19012/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/fuckkiwifarms.19076/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/sju3knec.22771/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/eb9xac7i.22824/
https://kiwifarms.net/members/angelica-perduta.31652/

*As of January 22nd, 2019: 49!

LOL! What an anally-annihilated faggot!*

_*Get doxed, chump.
*_
Chris Scaife
Christchurch, New Zealand
Phone: +64211249310
Email: rsperduta@gmail.com

Mother - P.H.M van der Maesen De Sombreff (Deceased)
Brothers - Marc Servaas Scaife & Robin Scaife

His brothers hate him and made sure to screw him out of the will. LMFAO.  This is what happens when you let Tommy Tooter fuck Lorelai Bailey.

Daily Motion
http://www.dailymotion.com/rsperduta
http://archive.md/6kOBm

Disqus
https://disqus.com/by/angelicaperduta/
http://archive.md/lEWj1

Disqus Sock
https://disqus.com/by/MarinaVanDoor/
http://archive.md/DGUAa

Twitter
https://twitter.com/AngelicaPerduta
http://archive.md/cWuL0
https://twitter.com/melahi_n
http://archive.md/wWcHP

YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtAjLMpbbeav06BM8pLM3VQ/videos?shelf_id=1&view=0&sort=dd
http://archive.md/vMPmB

Vimeo
https://vimeo.com/perduta
(archive.md Cannot Archive Vimeo)

Vidme
vid . me/perduta
http://archive.md/YMG10

Instagram
https://www.instagram.com/angelicaperduta/
(No Posts/Nothing To Archive)

Pinterest
https://www.pinterest.com/angelicaperduta/
http://archive.md/ymTca

Myspace
https://myspace.com/perduta
http://archive.md/hLfSv

Medium
https://medium.com/@angelicaperduta
http://archive.md/Rrws0
https://medium.com/@angelicaperduta...th-our-graphics-designers-as-they-d89e7bf509d
http://archive.md/8qPIs

Wordpress
https://angelicaperduta.wordpress.com/
http://archive.md/Gpsdm

Atwebpages
http://melahi.atwebpages.com/
http://archive.md/1HTjd

000webhost
https://melahi.000webhostapp.com/
http://archive.md/uBGyh

x10host
http://angelica.x10host.com/
http://archive.md/8xx2Z

Legal Crap
https://angelicaperduta.files.wordpress.com/2015/02/jane-penney-gmailfev-2015.pdf

Gravatar
https://secure.gravatar.com/angelicaperduta
http://archive.md/VKEjp

Sourceforge Sperging
https://sourceforge.net/p/mingw/mailman/message/30296424/
http://archive.md/9rJf3

change.org
https://www.change.org/u/103919990
http://archive.md/ponuO

Urban Dictionary
http://www.urbandictionary.com/author.php?author=Angelica Perduta
http://archive.md/V95Ii

Sony.com
https://community.sony.com/t5/user/viewprofilepage/user-id/417188
http://archive.md/AFDSC

Whining Butthurt about some radio faggot
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/youtube/c8N1qMGpLLg
http://archive.md/gZys4

_*Oh, Chris...*_


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 28, 2017)

Add @stella52 and @MarieMargueriteScaife to the sock list (sheesh, this dude loves giving himself fancy new names).

Edit: Holy shit the second one lists the gender as male. About time you admitted it, Chris.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 28, 2017)

We moving into horrorcow territory?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 28, 2017)

I wish I knew how to navigate New Zealand court systems' digital files.





Oh well, guess we just have to laugh at this kind of stuff. 

I'm interested in your story, Angelica, but your online presence is so tangled and confusing that it's hard to really make sense out of any of it. Can you try to explain it to us concisely? What happened between you and your wife? And you and your brothers? How much wealth is it that they stole from you in the inheritance?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 28, 2017)

Self-inflicted really, guess your story will never be known.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Aug 28, 2017)

A man in a wig and dress wearing a camera into the ladies' room. In Australia. Can't see any way this can possibly go wrong.

It's hard to believe a clearly mentally ill troon could be this boring, but there we are. I don't think you'll get more of his story without enduring pages and pages of self-serving gibberish.


----------



## JSGOTI (Aug 28, 2017)

trombonista said:


> Add @stella52 and @MarieMargueriteScaife to the sock list (sheesh, this dude loves giving himself fancy new names).
> 
> Edit: Holy shit the second one lists the gender as male. About time you admitted it, Chris.


As well as @mel188


----------



## QT 219 (Aug 28, 2017)

JSGOTI said:


> As well as @mel188



@JSGOTI

I'm all for letting Chris back on the forum.  Just restrict him to his containment thread, take away his ability to rate anything and slap him around if he gets sassy, lmao.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 28, 2017)

Gook Choy said:


> @JSGOTI
> 
> I'm all for letting Chris back on the forum.  Just restrict him to his containment thread, take away his ability to rate anything and slap him around if he gets sassy, lmao.



The problem with that is that Chris is a complete t.ard that won't stay where he's supposed to. He also uses his "schizophrenia" as an excuse to make more socks. (Which by the way is more DID than skitzo.)

I think @JSGOTI did the sane thing in keeping him locked out of class.


----------



## JSGOTI (Aug 28, 2017)

Gook Choy said:


> @JSGOTI
> 
> I'm all for letting Chris back on the forum.  Just restrict him to his containment thread, take away his ability to rate anything and slap him around if he gets sassy, lmao.



Chris was already restricted to their thread and on mod queue before they ate the temp and then a perm when additional socks were merged into the main account.

But what you need to keep in mind is that they were socking BEFORE they had any moderator even paying attention to them. That is why the first few pages are them replying to themselves, because there were four or five accounts that were all merged into the main Angelica account.

They were also constantly deleting their own posts whenever he got assmad because of the 'evil mods' restricting his 'fun. Chris is a deeply disturbed individual that offers noting of value with their presence here, and I doubt they'll stop socking any time soon because this 'victory', as they claim over the farms, due to being silenced, is the only important thing they have in their life.

And to be completely honest, thats pretty fucking sad. Even OPL or ADF can go a bit of time before screeching incoherently about the evil trolls.


----------



## QT 219 (Aug 28, 2017)

JSGOTI said:


> Chris was already restricted to their thread and on mod queue before they ate the temp and then a perm when additional socks were merged into the main account.
> 
> But what you need to keep in mind is that they were socking BEFORE they had any moderator even paying attention to them. That is why the first few pages are them replying to themselves, because there were four or five accounts that were all merged into the main Angelica account.
> 
> ...



Wew.  Did not know that.  Strike what I said from the record.  Let him stew, lol.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 28, 2017)

A known rapist wants to record women in the bathroom in the name of keeping himself safe.

This will go like that troon at the casino who was asked to leave by security after he kept coming into the women's room every half hour just to get attention so he could cry about transphobia.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 28, 2017)

His VidMe-

vid dot me / perduta

It's probably where he puts up the videos that get thrown off YouTube.

Edit: the media filter was being exceptional.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Aug 29, 2017)

That is just too many socks for any one man.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 29, 2017)

Yeah it was pretty surreal to click the thread and see a bunch of obvious socks talking for no reason


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 30, 2017)

For future reference it takes like 2 seconds to nuke an account, Chris. You can waste all the time you want doing this but it takes 2 mouse clicks to clean your mess.

ETA: This thread sure is quiet, eh Chris?


----------



## QT 219 (Sep 6, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> His VidMe-
> 
> vid dot me / perduta
> 
> ...



Added. This nigger has been chimping out for a month straight. LOL.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Sep 6, 2017)

The hell is going on with that hair?


----------



## QT 219 (Sep 6, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> The hell is going on with that hair?



Troonnaps - A portmaneau of "troon", which is a transtrender failing at presenting as a preferred gender and "naps" as in a rat's nets of nappy fucking hair.

There's not much that triggers me but troons with bad fucking hair gets my goddamn goat every time.  You gotta brush and wash it daily.  Ugh.


----------



## GS 281 (Sep 6, 2017)

Chris looks like the kinda tranny who would wear panties only when they're being sexual because autogynephile


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Sep 6, 2017)

@AnOminous, speaking of troons with crossbows.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 6, 2017)

Lol he has no boobs.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 7, 2017)

He commented on this article: http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...en-hormones-a7933741.html?cmpid=facebook-post


----------



## RatRoyalty (Sep 16, 2017)

this person is like a shallow parody of overzealous trans people at the beginning of their transition. 

"Look at me! I'm a woman! I'm real! I'm beautiful and lack the self awareness necessary to realize that I'm actually a walking mess! I focus entirely on the fact that I'm trans because I don't have any actual personality!"


----------



## QT 219 (Sep 17, 2017)

RatRoyalty said:


> this person is like a shallow parody of overzealous trans people at the beginning of their transition.
> 
> "Look at me! I'm a woman! I'm real! I'm beautiful and lack the self awareness necessary to realize that I'm actually a walking mess! I focus entirely on the fact that I'm trans because I don't have any actual personality!"



What's funnier is how he'll never be a real father to his children and his brothers basically have to stand in for him because he thought turning a fetish into an identity was a bright idea.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Sep 17, 2017)

Children who grow up with a really fucked up parent (especially of the same sex as them) often have the worry, what if somewhere inside me lurks the same brokenness?  Men with dads who abandoned them worry they'll abandon their kids if they ever have them, so some of them decide against ever having kids to protect against it.  Abusers' kids worry they'll continue the abuse cycle.  And so on.

This poor son-of-a-bitch's kids.  Imagine wondering if lurking in the back of your psyche, to be released when you least expect it, is a full-on no-shame autogynephilia fetish that you care more about than anyone you love.


----------



## QT 219 (Sep 17, 2017)

_*25+ socks now, Chris.*_  Puppet as much as you like.  It won't bring your Mom back and it won't make you a woman! LOL


----------



## WeeGee (Sep 18, 2017)

How many Chris Scaife socks does it take to cut their penis off?


----------



## GS 281 (Sep 18, 2017)

he will spam with stupid selfies but too chicken to do nudes.


----------



## Ruin (Sep 18, 2017)

Was farmtard his newest sock?


----------



## QT 219 (Sep 18, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> View attachment 266778 View attachment 257967



Rather fitting that the only one who cares about ratings is the elderly troon who makes multiple socks to neg people he hates. LMAO


----------



## GS 281 (Sep 18, 2017)

fapalot said:


> lol - the tranny chasing perv wants nudes now?


yes


----------



## QT 219 (Sep 18, 2017)

Daily reminder: Chris Scaife is a social pariah and universally vilified in his local community.  Sperg harder, you maori mung.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Sep 18, 2017)

How many women do you know who take pictures of themselves standing around for no reason other than to show that they are, indeed, a "woman"?

Him being trans is so obviously a fetish because the pictures exist for no purpose then to show people on the internet that he's dressed as a woman. They're not to show off a new outfit, as woman sometimes do, or selfies with friends, as women sometimes do, or to show a new make-up style, as women sometimes do. They're literally just an excuse for this loser to show people what he's doing in the privacy of his home. It's no different from weirdos who upload videos of themselves jerking off to xhamster.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Sep 18, 2017)

Holy shit

talk about a sock puppet army


----------



## Smutley (Sep 18, 2017)

Chris has been bragging about writing a bot (doubtful) to make all his fake accounts.  

I just want to let him know it takes literally 2 button clicks to delete his account and literally every single thing he's posted.  It takes less time to remove you than it takes for your "bot" to fabricate another user.


----------



## JSGOTI (Sep 18, 2017)

Smutley said:


> Chris has been bragging about writing a bot (doubtful) to make all his fake accounts.
> 
> I just want to let him know it takes literally 2 button clicks to delete his account and literally every single thing he's posted.  It takes less time to remove you than it takes for your "bot" to fabricate another user.


This now makes three of us that have told them the same thing. How many will it take before they get a clue?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Sep 18, 2017)

Smutley said:


> Chris has been bragging about writing a bot (doubtful) to make all his fake accounts.
> 
> I just want to let him know it takes literally 2 button clicks to delete his account and literally every single thing he's posted.  It takes less time to remove you than it takes for your "bot" to fabricate another user.



He's so desperate for validation that he can't imagine that we don't give a shit about his ratings. People telling him "Good job, you're such a great _woman!!!"_ is all that he lives for, so the idea that we don't care about him giving us negative ratings is beyond him.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Sep 18, 2017)

He'd stop cold if he truly understood how much we enjoy watching him get sockblasted day after day after day.


----------



## WeeGee (Sep 18, 2017)

Jokes on him, every neg rate I get from cows are like  to me. I don't think even @Calooby would bang this tard.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Sep 18, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> He'd stop cold if he truly understood how much we enjoy watching him get sockblasted day after day after day.


ssssshhh

dont tell him that

if he had half a brain he would



Yellow Yam Scam said:


> He's so desperate for validation that he can't imagine that we don't give a shit about his ratings. People telling him "Good job, you're such a great _woman!!!"_ is all that he lives for, so the idea that we don't care about him giving us negative ratings is beyond him.



his thirst will never be tamed


----------



## JSGOTI (Sep 19, 2017)

trombonista said:


> You're not even trying anymore.


They sure aren't.
They get mad when they're banned.
They get mad when they're NOT banned.
I just don't get it


----------



## Ruin (Sep 19, 2017)

Fucking hell, they must have made ten or more socks today.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Sep 19, 2017)

JSGOTI said:


> They sure aren't.
> They get mad when they're banned.
> They get mad when they're NOT banned.
> I just don't get it



It's the need to be a victim.


----------



## QT 219 (Sep 19, 2017)

Imagine hating women so much that not only do you rape them, you attempt to be one because you think you can do it better.  This is the level of retarded narcissism we're dealing with here.

Sure Chris, you can post about how much you're "owning" the Kiwis but at the end of the day, you still have to go to bed with the echoes of the Internet and your neighbors laughing at what a fucking *trainwreck* you are. LOL


----------



## JSGOTI (Sep 19, 2017)

supercel said:


> JSGOTI likes to brag he's gay.


That's news to me, I had no idea I was gay.
Maybe I have alters and one of them is as gay as @bearycool? That's all I can come up with.


----------



## QT 219 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello rapist!

LMAO. Banned again. Wew.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Sep 19, 2017)

lilz17 said:


> What do U think educated people actually think when they visit this one sided troll fest?
> 
> False rape accusations are cheap and most people with the misfortune of being born with a penis will have to contend with such at some stage in their life (and 4 ypur sake I hope you find that out sooner rather than later).
> 
> ...


Please tell us more.


----------



## Ruin (Sep 20, 2017)

Gook Choy said:


> Hello rapist!
> 
> LMAO. Banned again. Wew.



I like how his last sock's username had "banned" in it. Even his bot is starting to realize how futile it is to keep going.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks to this wonderful video by Chris i can finally make funny memes using Photoshop!












THANKS CHRIS


----------



## Taint'ed Love (Sep 20, 2017)

@Gook Choy What is the rape stuff about? Did Chris rape someone?
Also why does he make sooo many socks?

Sorry if these questions seem dumb or redundant Im not done reading the thread yet...


----------



## Calooby (Sep 20, 2017)

WeeGee said:


> Jokes on him, every neg rate I get from cows are like  to me. I don't think even @Calooby would bang this tard.


Just how much ass are we talking about? Seeing his face I'm going to require a huge sum of assbucks to be paid directly to Crashhelper's dad, and well, free pizzas over the phone as well, I think that's a fair payment.

And yeah you're damn right about the neg rates. Neg rates only make my dick harder, so, yeah.


----------



## QT 219 (Sep 20, 2017)

Taint'ed Love said:


> @Gook Choy What is the rape stuff about? Did Chris rape someone?
> Also why does he make sooo many socks?
> 
> Sorry if these questions seem dumb or redundant Im not done reading the thread yet...



When he was 20, Chris raped a 15 year old which was confirmed by his family members.  He's also extremely mentally ill and angry about his thread.  So like any crazy person after being banned, he's completely buttnuked and will make socks to neg rate these posts because he thinks we care. lol


----------



## CatParty (Sep 20, 2017)

Q6tlbQZHAz6 said:


> Would you be willing to testify to that in court? Especially the bit about my family making the allegation.
> 
> Anyway I just like giving U negs cuz it's my way of saying "KillJoy Was Here"... but I suppose that was b4 Ur time. :/
> BTW my account name is my password... abd I don't even need a VPN with my latest bot... but have fun... and catch U l8r
> love ... AngelicaView attachment 283302




holy shit that picture is gross


----------



## Begemot (Sep 20, 2017)

Q6tlbQZHAz6 said:


> so are you...
> View attachment 283308


Are you a cuck?


----------



## QT 219 (Sep 20, 2017)

Q6tlbQZHAz6 said:
			
		

> Would you be willing to testify to that in court? Especially the bit about my family making the allegation.



Absolutely.



			
				Q6tlbQZHAz6 said:
			
		

> Anyway I just like giving U negs cuz it's my way of saying "KillJoy Was Here"... but I suppose that was b4 Ur time. :/
> BTW my account name is my password... abd I don't even need a VPN with my latest bot... but have fun... and catch U l8r
> love ... Angelica


----------



## Smutley (Sep 20, 2017)

It's "Kilroy" not "killjoy" you Dumbass. 

Also if ratings mean that much to chris I should just go through and delete all of his from the thread.


----------



## QT 219 (Sep 20, 2017)

Smutley said:


> It's "Kilroy" not "killjoy" you Dumbass.
> 
> Also if ratings mean that much to chris I should just go through and delete all of his from the thread.



Either that &/or make ratings available only to new users with over 10 to 15 legitimate posts.


----------



## Hui (Sep 20, 2017)

Smutley said:


> It's "Kilroy" not "killjoy" you Dumbass.
> 
> Also if ratings mean that much to chris I should just go through and delete all of his from the thread.


Do it


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Sep 20, 2017)

Smutley said:


> It's "Kilroy" not "killjoy" you Dumbass.
> 
> Also if ratings mean that much to chris I should just go through and delete all of his from the thread.



Can we delete neg ratings from this thread altogether?


----------



## Smutley (Sep 20, 2017)

lol okay so I went through and removed all of Chris's ratings from the thread since he's so obsessed with them.  In doing so, I learned some things!

Chris not only negrates everyone's posts, but he obsessively goes through to posrate his own.  Those have been deleted too 
When accounts are merged, the ratings aren't but since they aren't tied to users they are permanent.  The beginning of the thread has a few undeletable ones but that's ok!
He _really _hates it when it's pointed out he has man shoulders, permanent stubble, a goofy ass deep voice, or is a rapist pedophile who's entire family hates him.  Those posts had the grandest number of negrates.



WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> @AnOminous, speaking of troons with crossbows.


Chris seems to waffle on his feelings.  If anyone posts pictures or videos of him like the post above, half the ratings will be positive and the other half negative, as if he can't decide between hating people making fun of him or liking that he sees himself.


----------



## QT 219 (Sep 20, 2017)

Smutley said:


> lol okay so I went through and removed all of Chris's ratings from the thread since he's so obsessed with them.  In doing so, I learned some things!
> 
> Chris not only negrates everyone's posts, but he obsessively goes through to posrate his own.  Those have been deleted too
> When accounts are merged, the ratings aren't but since they aren't tied to users they are permanent.  The beginning of the thread has a few undeletable ones but that's ok!
> ...








You get a years supply, sir.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 20, 2017)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> Thanks to this wonderful video by Chris i can finally make funny memes using Photoshop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forget the rape and the socking, Angel's most vile crime of all is that she calls those home-made image macros "memes".


----------



## WeeGee (Sep 21, 2017)

All his neg rates are gone just like that? Lmao now he's gotta make 100 more socks.


----------



## Hui (Sep 22, 2017)

lol he keeps making more Alts why?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Sep 22, 2017)

Hui said:


> lol he keeps making more Alts why?



Mental illness.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi Chris. You're still boring.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Sep 22, 2017)

Wow, what a surprise, an MTF trying to gaslight everyone around him.  "I'm not crazy, you're crazy!"


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Sep 22, 2017)

SL27cKVfb said:


> I can see no evidence of "more socks" here. It just looks like a gaggle of retаrded cretins having an apoplectic rage fest of paranoia from where I stand.
> View attachment 284776




Hey chris

Can i make more memes about you with your permission?


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Sep 25, 2017)

PROTIP: Buy fewer wigs, but make each wig more expensive.


----------



## Smutley (Sep 25, 2017)

lol oops why can't i hold all these ratings??


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Sep 26, 2017)

That is one ugly old man.


----------



## Hui (Oct 1, 2017)

Hey look the alt is back.


----------



## Ruin (Oct 1, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> That is one ugly old man.



He's a rapist too.


----------



## QT 219 (Oct 4, 2017)

39 sock puppets and growing.  Boy, you sure are showing us!  How's the fam?  Kill themselves yet?


----------



## Ruin (Oct 4, 2017)

You have the manliest jawline I've ever seen on anyone of either gender.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Oct 5, 2017)

Ruin said:


> You have the manliest jawline I've ever seen on anyone of either gender.



It brings up an interesting point. Scaife apparently has some money - why hasn't he done something to rectify that whole...face...situation...?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 5, 2017)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> It brings up an interesting point. Scaife apparently has some money - why hasn't he done something to rectify that whole...face...situation...?



Too busy spamming KiwiFarms to get facial feminisation.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 5, 2017)

He doesn't want to put actual effort into passing. He wants to put on a dress and wig and cry "feminism is cancer."


----------



## OpenBASED (Oct 7, 2017)

S2DEXm1O said:


>


That image has rendered me BLIND!


----------



## Funnybone (Oct 7, 2017)

you look like a grandma lol i guess you pass a little


----------



## OpenBASED (Oct 7, 2017)

S2DEXm1O said:


> Ypu should het a Labrador guide dog then


I'll make Mexico pay for it.


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Oct 7, 2017)

"S2DEXm1O has rated your post :autism: in thread 'supporting the forum'"
Logs into site to see why someone would not want to support the forum
See strikethrough font on name "oh, they're bant"
Look for postings
Find this thread
Read & Digest this thread

Fuck me this is a pedafork


----------



## Taint'ed Love (Oct 10, 2017)

Lesbian Sleepover said:


> "S2DEXm1O has rated your post :autism: in thread 'supporting the forum'"
> Logs into site to see why someone would not want to support the forum
> See strikethrough font on name "oh, they're bant"
> Look for postings
> ...


Lol
I found out about this guy in a strange way last month... I was mistaken for him and banned when I replied to one of his socks and laughed at him.

All in all though this guy is a less interesting cow but he is still an amusing place filler.

Also does anyone know what he does/did for a job/career?


----------



## QT 219 (Oct 10, 2017)

Taint'ed Love said:


> Lol
> I found out about this guy in a strange way last month... I was mistaken for him and banned when I replied to one of his socks and laughed at him.
> View attachment 294035
> All in all though this guy is a less interesting cow but he is still an amusing place filler.
> ...



He's a shit-tier programmer who works as a secretary.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Oct 10, 2017)

A conservative group should just keep all these photos and use them in a commercial next time liberals want these things to be able to come into women's changing rooms and prison cells.


----------



## QT 219 (Oct 10, 2017)

Living on the government dime is a time-honored troon tradition.


----------



## Smutley (Oct 24, 2017)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> Thanks to this wonderful video by Chris i can finally make funny memes using Photoshop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol it still makes me laugh every time this dumbass makes an account that he manually rates peoples posts.  Case in point: Because these memes had his stupid face Chris sat and preened like a peacock before skipping over it without rating.  All his old posts?  Given winners, 'natch.  He sits there until caught, individually clicking each posts sticker with glee for the 3 seconds of notice he gets from a moderator.


----------



## TougherToenails (Oct 25, 2017)

fuckkiwifarms said:


> oh dear I'm not the womyn ypu would fap to then?
> I'm sooo... upset  ~ lol ~



I didn’t even know about this thread; thanks for bringing it to my attention.

Still want some of your chin though you have so much to spare


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 25, 2017)

fuckkiwifarms said:


> SMD cis scum!


You got banned within 5 posts, it wasn’t exactly hard when you’re too exceptional to not get yourself banned.


----------



## Taint'ed Love (Oct 25, 2017)

fuckkiwifarms said:


> SMD cis scum!



Lol your not crashing anything Chris.
Your only fanning the flames, your thread could of been dead a long time ago if you ignored it and went on with your life. But I wouldn't expect a cow to figure that out.
Also:


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 25, 2017)

Looking up that hashtag is pretty funny...in that we’ve apparently already taken it over.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm honestly pretty shocked "fuckkiwifarms" hadn't already been taken as a username.


----------



## Florence (Oct 25, 2017)

fuckkiwifarms said:


> oh dear I'm not the womyn ypu would fap to then?
> I'm sooo... upset  ~ lol ~


You’re not a woman at all, Chris.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 27, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> You're also more banned than they'll ever be
> 
> Man if only you stuck with using a single account and interacted with us like a normal person, Scaife.


I don’t even see the point. They come in, spam-post a “meme” of themselves as a “take that” to us, and then....profit? 

Weirder thing is their first ever post and negative post ratings spam on the fuckkiwifarms account was in the Andrew Dobson thread, not here.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 27, 2017)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> I don’t even see the point. They come in, spam-post a “meme” of themselves as a “take that” to us, and then....profit?
> 
> Weirder thing is their first ever post and negative post ratings spam on the fuckkiwifarms account was in the Andrew Dobson thread, not here.



The post was probably still a pic of themselves so the socks are always obvious, but they just enjoy pissing and shitting all over the forum because it's a really :autism: form of "trolling" us.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 27, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> The post was probably still a pic of themselves so the socks are always obvious, but they just enjoy pissing and shitting all over the forum because it's a really :autism: form of "trolling" us.


It was, it’s the same one they posted in here the first time. Had no idea what it was, but the name kinda proved it was a “troll”, so I just reported it.

Why is it always the people with a under-20-page thread that hasn’t been touched in almost a year that do this?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 27, 2017)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> It was, it’s the same one they posted in here the first time. Had no idea what it was, but the name kinda proved it was a “troll”, so I just reported it.
> 
> Why is it always the people with a under-20-page thread that hasn’t been touched in almost a year that do this?



Boy at this point Angelica's been doing this for a few months consistently, and normally gets all the posts removed. But yeah before they started the sock spam attacks it was only at a single page long and used to be merged into the general thread up until they began posting, when it was split back off to its own thing again.


----------



## Casta Spersions (Oct 27, 2017)

If he wants to keep drawing attention, I'll bite...


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Oct 27, 2017)

Huh.  I don't notice any difference.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Nov 1, 2017)

Judging from the negative post spam, I see she was here again.


----------



## Illuminati Ingrid (Nov 27, 2017)

Keeping it classy:


----------



## Tempest (Mar 11, 2018)

had a birthday yesterday


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 11, 2018)

Is he really 62 or is he 31 and taking his two personalities into account?


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Mar 12, 2018)

I looked him up lately. He's in a legal dispute with his siblings over his recently deceased mother's will. There is - or was - a fair bit of money there, and his brothers are trying to claim he already had his fair share when she was alive. In the course of arguing his case on social media (because of course he does) he thoroughly doxed everyone involved, including himself.

I never bothered to post it because, despite having elements of a good story, it was super, super boring.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 12, 2018)

trombonista said:


> Is he really 62 or is he 31 and taking his two personalities into account?



Niggas old. He probably is legit in his 60s.


----------



## goku_black (Jan 22, 2019)

https://kiwifarms.net/members/angelica-perduta.31652/



 
they shilled there youtube channel, so its easy to confirm its theirs


----------



## dysentery (Feb 5, 2019)

Angelica Perduta said:


> does anyone wanna give me nulls home address?
> e-mail me on rsperduta@gmail.com
> I wanna fly over there and shoot the TERF c#nt dead.
> It deserves to die, don't U think?


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Feb 5, 2019)

I thought everyone had Null's address. How lazy is this dude?


----------



## wabbits (Feb 5, 2019)

August 2016, @CatParty predicts!

*This is a cow that even if there are no replies after this one, will show up months from now going nuclear.*​
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/chris...nica-perduta-melahi-ngaro.32790/#post-1711370


----------



## neverendingmidi (Feb 10, 2019)

I saw this nut acting up in the “Mailtime With Null” thread and tracked this thread down to see what was up. Honestly the first pages with nothing but Chris replying to himself (for the most part) were pretty unintentionally funny.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Feb 11, 2019)

I didn't realize he had a thread until after I posted it over on the Mad at the Internet thread, but he's been screeching in the comments of Null's re-uploads on Bitchute. Here's what looks like his main Disqus.
https://disqus.com/by/bitchute-bb8d96745efdf2432ad614565b8f34cb/comments/
http://archive.md/EveSH


----------



## rabbitgay (Feb 12, 2019)

man i fucking love delusional hons, so much entertainment value


----------



## LolCoolCat (Oct 11, 2020)

So by chance came across this strange excuse for a trans and then found they had a thread here already.
Seems the legal trouble with his siblings maybe over and now the court is corrupt going by the blog https://angelicaperduta.wordpress.com/ (archive)
Nice enough to make three videos for us on the matter as well












Account with a couple more videos including one from a week ago https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTdvhdj6yiml0pXVn2dgoYg
Also couldn't remember if I saw this name earlier in the thread but ties to him as well _Miss Frilly Angelica Perduta_ and then found their Flickr account https://www.flickr.com/people/melahi/
whatever this is https://steemit.com/@angelicaperduta and seems they love conspiracies now too http://angelica.x10host.com/


----------



## The Biggest Meme (Feb 24, 2021)

He is National Socialist now btw.



Source: 
	

			https://www.bitchute.com/video/3m6v3tE5fXcH/
		


Here is his bitchute


			https://www.bitchute.com/channel/UB4Fp2xU9DkM/


----------



## Rabbits (Oct 18, 2021)

Dead thread but just witnessed this beauty




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 20, 2021)

Rabbits said:


> Dead thread but just witnessed this beauty
> View attachment 2636213


What's the New Zealand equivalent of Bearmeats Indian Den?


----------

